# Solved: Western Digital External Hard drive - not recognized



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I unplugged the external hard drive while working on some networking setups, and then plugged it back in to my pc. 

Now the pc doesn't recognize the F:\ drive where it was previously. 
I searched for new hardware and it doesn't recognize the hard drive.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

As a quick test have you plugged the drive into another system?

Have you tried another usb port on your system?


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I restarted my computer two more times and now it shows up.......? Go figure. I don't know what in the world happened, but for now its back. Thanks!


----------

